# LOOK bar tape



## b1ker (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone have a good source for the bar tape with LOOK along it? Can't find it in my LBS and didn't see it on some of my more frequently online retailers. If it matters, I'm trying to track down some of the black tape with white lettering. Should be easy enough, right?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Here you go:



http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=CATEGORY_VIEW&CATEGORY.ID=295&MODE=

http://www.bikesomewhere.com/bikesomewhere.cfm/product/32/157/360

and the cheapest:

http://www.bicyclebuys.com/Items01.asp?NavID=moreinfo&SKU=1630479PART


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

b1ker said:


> Anyone have a good source for the bar tape with LOOK along it? Can't find it in my LBS and didn't see it on some of my more frequently online retailers. If it matters, I'm trying to track down some of the black tape with white lettering. Should be easy enough, right?


I've had problems with the LOOK bar tape. The LOOK logo wears off very easily. The only LOOK tpae I use is the faux carbon tape. The LOOK logo is embossed instead of printed.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmmm. Me likey the carbon. Thanks for the link-I'll have to order some-spring will eventually be here and she's got to look purdy 1st time out.


----------

